# Trophy Yellowfin Tuna



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

Seems like I never have time to post reports anymore! Wish i could say I dont have time because of fishing but that would be a lie! haha! We have been on the water a lot over the last few weeks though. The tuna fishing has been steady. We never seem to flood the dock with yellowfin this time of the year but the fish that we catch are solid and we have plenty of blackfin and amberjack to fill in!

Just in the last two weeks we have landed a 196, 180, 159, 112, 143 , 136, and a 163 pound yellowfin tuna! a few others that are a little smaller as well. over all, its been a good start to our fall bite. 

I have seen a few wahoo hit the dock this week, always love to see those bad boys. A few cobia being caught as well. I just came off of a 4 day stretch and will be back at it wednesday for 4 more days so I will try to let you know what we do.

most of the fish that we are catching now are caught on chum/cut bait but I have been using live mullet and hardtail as well. Amberjack fishing has been a little crazy. Most areas are in very clean or blue water right now and that seems to make it hard to catch bait because the cudas and almaco will eat them as you catch it and then when you run live baits down the sharks chew on them so it has been tough some days. Jigs are still producing but not every day!

make sure to check out the pictures, some really awesome fish!

Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Really nice report! I would love to feel what it like to fight a big YFT like that. Absolutely amazing! Thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice catch! That first picture makes me wish i was a fighting belt.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That is some beautiful fish. Amazing!


How do you rig to fish them? Hook size, Leader size & length?

Thanks for the pictures and post. Awesome!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy smokes that third picture is an absolute monster. 196?


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW! great pic, those are some serious yellowfin! Great job!


----------

